# Ryan's Review.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The first part is a review, the second a new frameless technique. Please excuse the noises, I was excited.






Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Dude sounds like Mr.Bean!! But a nice little package


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You talking about my package, or the one with the stamps ... thanks.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

oooh, dont get me started, there'll be no going back! lol


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice video, the little slingshot's a beaut. But the frameless shooting is for braver souls than me, I must admit. That's a great garden too, plenty of space and nice high walls.


----------

